# Bamboo and Moss Balls...Help?



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey!
So I attempted to plant my 3 gallon tank, and it went amazingly! Until I was away for a week and my fishy sitter never turned off the tank light and BAM all my lovely low light plants died.... :shock:

So, to somewhat start again I'd love a moss ball and some bamboo! :-D Or other easily attainable, and low maintenance plants. (Preferably ones found at Petsmart, since I work there :lolWould this be alright for a 3 gallon tank with a small light + daylight from a nearby window? :-?


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Marimo moss balls are perfect and practically bomb proof.
Except for my roomies, hers died. (idk)
Bamboo is okay, but your gonna have to make sure the top of the plant sticks out of the top of the tank since they aren't fully aquatic.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

xjenuhfur said:


> Marimo moss balls are perfect and practically bomb proof.
> Except for my roomies, hers died. (idk)
> Bamboo is okay, but your gonna have to make sure the top of the plant sticks out of the top of the tank since they aren't fully aquatic.


Oh awesome! Thanks :-D I do know that Bamboo has to be somewhat out of the water. Which I don't see as a problem  If it's too short, I'll put it in a pot in the tank so it can stick out some. 

Any other easy plants I could do?


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Java moss & amazon sword I heard is pretty easy.

Edit: Water wisteria as well.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

if you get amazon swords, make sure your tank is pretty tall, as I have some that grew to be a foot and a half high!! good luck by the way


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lucky Bamboo is a Dracnea.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Lucky Bamboo is a Dracnea.


And what does Dracnea mean? :-?

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

JBosley said:


> And what does Dracnea mean? :-?
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!


I could be wrong, but I'm thinking that Choc is just differentiating "lucky bamboo" from "bamboo."

"Lucky bamboo" is a type of Dracaena. It's what's sold at Petsmart.

"Bamboo," on the other hand, is a member of the grass family - and is what Pandas eat. It grows really fast and gets really tall - and probably isn't something you'd want in a fish tank. :-D

(Choclate - if this isn't what you meant, please let us know. )


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm thinking that Choc is just differentiating "lucky bamboo" from "bamboo."
> 
> "Lucky bamboo" is a type of Dracaena. It's what's sold at Petsmart.
> 
> ...


Yup...


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wisteria and Anacharis. They don't even have to be planted or tethered. They can be left to float. Just add liquid fert once 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

And a $5 timer from the hardware store or Walmart so that you don't have to ever deal with a light being left on for too long again.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

What exactly ARE the moss balls... I saw them come into the stores in my area around a year ago....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

An Algae.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

They are an algae ball. I've personally seen mine move around the tank. But they are pretty much just a live decoration.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They help stop algae and are good cleaners.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks guys!
You're all so awesome :-D

I did know that I needed Lucky Bamboo ;-) My tank does have gravel, but thats the only substrate I have


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Gotta say, I love my amazon sword. 12 hrs of light a day and it does well even being nibbled on. Seems like it's rather slow growing for me.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mines a foot tall and Iron Deprived. My other one is healthy. I have 4 or 5 healthy ones.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Mines a foot tall and Iron Deprived. My other one is healthy. I have 4 or 5 healthy ones.


Amazon sword? o_o I hope mine gets big someday. It's branching outward rather than up, which is okay I suppose. Just wish it would get taller so it doesn't look so silly in the big tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes. I keep Amazon Swords, Argintina Sword, and Melon Sword.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I am excited to get a Moss Ball and Bamboo Plant next week :-D I'll let you all know how it goes.

Definitely hoping to upgrade Dragonfly's tank soon too ;-) Right now he's in a 3 gallon halfmoon tank. I'd love to get a Fluval Spec! I just adore the design of them, does anyone know if the filter in them is quiet or loud?? :shock:


----------

